
Resistance to Cryptocurrency as Explained by Behavioral Economics - NicoJuicy
https://hackernoon.com/resistance-to-cryptocurrency-as-explained-by-behavioral-economics-482613bed63a?source
======
chmaynard
Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.

